# anybody fishing port st joe bay?



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

As the title says. Anybody got a decent st joe bay report? Thinking of going for 2 day
s not this weekend but next!. Would like to hit up some trout and redfish!


----------



## Ctown (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll be there April 7-10, fishing Cape San Blas and Port St. Joe, I will make sure to check in during the trip if I can find some internet access.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Interested myself, I`ll be there April 20th thru 24th. Staying out at the state park.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

shallow....


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chad 403 to shallow to fish? Or are you saying the fish are shallow


----------



## Ctown (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright, we got back from our trip last night and I have some advice for anyone going down to the Cape San Blas area: don't bother fishing in the bay, but the surf fishing is AWESOME!!

I fished the bay 4 different times between April 7th and 9th, and didn't even get a bite. Bait was very scarce, and other fishermen around me weren't catching either. 

Me and the kids started surf fishing Saturday afternoon around 12:00 for about an hour or two and again about an hour before dark, and it was non-stop action. We caught 2 big redfish, one 30" long and the other 26.75" long (pictured). A nice 20" speckled trout, 10 keeper whiting, a stingray, and a black drum.

All fish caught on pieces of fresh shrimp.

I have never had much luck surf fishing in this area, I usually catch catfish, but it was great this time!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

catfever24 said:


> Interested myself, I`ll be there April 20th thru 24th. Staying out at the state park.


Take plenty of deep woods off. The mosquitoes like to eat me up last time I was there big swarms of them.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Ctown said:


> Alright, we got back from our trip last night and I have some advice for anyone going down to the Cape San Blas area: don't bother fishing in the bay, but the surf fishing is AWESOME!!
> 
> I fished the bay 4 different times between April 7th and 9th, and didn't even get a bite.


I'm going to be at the state park from April 23-30 with my kayak. How were you fishing inshore? I've heard that the inshore fishing there was great. Were you fishing from the shore or in a boat? What techniques were you using? Just trying to figure out what I'm in for. Thanks


----------

